# CPC looking for internship in Los Angeles



## huguezbrian (Apr 17, 2011)

BRIAN CHRISTOPHER HUGUEZ, CPC


OBJECTIVE

	Seeking employment as a Certified Professional Coder where I may utilize my six plus years of healthcare experience and maximize my potentials for growth in the medical field as a coder.


EXPERIENCE


09/09â€“Present	Vantage Oncology, Inc.	Manhattan Beach, CA

Patient Account Services Representative-Collector

	Review aging reports for all Government, HMO, PPO, CCS, Worker's Compensation and other Commercial insurances carriers

	Audit claims prior to submission to insurance carriers

	Research & Analysis of delinquent third party payers

	Follow up on insurance denials, requests, and notifications

	Determine reimbursement problems and resolve billing & collection discrepancies

	Redeterminations, appeals, peer to peer reviews, refunds, claim inquiries, TAR, CIF, and Administrative Law Judge hearing requests

	Adjusting and resubmitting claims: adding modifiers, units, and procedure codes

	Verify eligibility and retro-authorizations requests

	Intake of patient's payments: co-payments, co-insurances, and deductibles

	Manage up to (4) facilities with a 2010 year to date collected amount of: $5,728,042.00


06/08-09/09	California Hospital Medical Center-CHW	Los Angeles, CA

Health Information Management Clerk II

	Analysis and assembly of in & out patient medical records

	MedWrite & EmergiSoft dictation review

	Data entry (AS400) system

	Assist physicians & other healthcare professionals on accessing medical records

	Collect and create patient charts as they are discharged from the hospital

	PHI release forms, answering phones, and filing


05/06-06/08	California Hospital Medical Center-CHW	Los Angeles, CA

Surgery Attendant-Level II Trauma Center

	12 Lead EKG's and Blood withdrawals

	Set up anesthesia/surgical equipment before and after each procedure

	Assist surgical team on positioning patient prior to procedure

	Check patients glucose and temperature after surgery

	Pick up and transfer specimen, PRBC, Platelets, and Thawed FFP's for surgical patients

	Inform patient's relatives on status, length of stay and bed assignment

	Respond to patient's needs from neonatal to convalescent


05/05-04/06	California Hospital Medical Center-CHW	Los Angeles, CA

Health Information Management Clerk I

	Analysis and assembly of in & out patient medical records

	MedWrite & EmergiSoft dictation review

	Data entry (AS400) system

	Assist physicians & other healthcare professionals on accessing medical records

	Collect and create patient charts as they are discharged from the hospital

	PHI release forms, answering phones, and filing


EDUCATION


2009	United Education Institute-College	   Huntington Park, CA

	Medical Billing & Insurance Coding Certified


2003	Youth Opportunities High School	Los Angeles, CA

	High School Diploma


SKILLS


•	Excellent ICD-9-CM, CPT-4, and HCPCS Level II Coding Skills

•	DRG, OPPS, DOFR & HIPAA Compliant

•	Excellent Billing, Collection, Reimbursement, and Customer Service Skills

•	Knowledge of Medicare/Medi-Cal guidelines, Medical Terminology and Anatomy

•	CMS-1500, UB04, TAR, RTD, MCR Redetermination, MCAL CIF, and Explanation of Benefit (EOB) forms expert.

•	Knowledge of Third Party Payer: PPO, HMO, Medicare, Medi-Cal, Global Period/Case Rates, Technical and Professional Components

•	MediSoft, EmergiSoft, MedWrite, Enterprise & Intergy, Microsoft Excel, Word, and PowerPoint



CREDENTIALS/CERTIFICATES


Certified Professional Coder, Phlebotomy & Blood Withdrawal Certificate, CPR & Fire Safety Cards, and Medical Billing/Insurance Coding Certificate


9319 COMPTON AVENUE APT. #9 • LOS ANGELES, CA 90002 
HUGUEZBRIAN@YAHOO.COM â€“ (323) 271-2397


----------

